# This little guy moved in last night . . .



## ajbckr (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been lurking around the forum for the past few months doing my research and I wanted to introduce our new puppy . . . Hutch.










He moved in last night and seems to be adapting well and sleeping a lot. The noisy streets of Brooklyn seem to be a host of distractions, but he's already been doing markedly better/confident on his walks throughout the day.










Thanks for all the info.

-A.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

He's a cutie! Enjoy!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

OH, is he ever a doll!!! So handsome and I know you will enjoy him. I love the title of your thread...Surely wish someone like Hutch would move in here!!  Keep us posted with photos, how old is he? Is he crate trained for you, or is he sleeping on your bed??? Hugs to Hutch. Flynn


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hutch is majorly adorable. I *love* those sables. Love his name too. Be careful or one of these days you might just be yearning for a Starsky as well. Welcome. I look forward to stories about his antics.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

So beautiful. Congratulations and enjoy him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Darling!!! Love the name as well  :welcome: There is a wealth of info here, its a fun ride with these dogs~~ They'll change your life


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is a cutie!!!!!! I know your going to enjoy him. More pictures. please!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG what a cutie! Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

What a CUTIE!!!! Love, Love, Love him!

Yes, more pictures please. And more stories!

congrats!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum! 
Congrats on your new puppy Hutch! He is cute!

I also think in time you might need to add a Starsky! ound: I'm dating myself...but I grew up watching Starsky and Hutch!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Yippee - another New Yawker. Hitch is adorable.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the new man in your life, and welcome! He's a cute one! Also love his name!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cute little fellow! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like the cutest furball of trouble ever! Congrats! Enjoy his puppyhood, it will fly by, and take LOTS of pictures! Enjoy him!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

B E Autiful!!! Welcome to both of you.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hutch is so cute! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Welcome Hutch and A! Hutch has the same coloring Yogi had when I got her. She's faded alittle bit since then. Give him a kiss for me! He's absolutely precious! Enjoy!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, he is so [email protected]!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hutch is sooo cute. I love his color. Havs are so special and you are going to fall in love fast and hard. Enjoy that cutie. Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Hutch - you are such a cutie pie!! YOu look just like my Lily did as a baby!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh what a cutie!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet little face!! Love the name!!
Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------

